# Amplificadores. Diagramas de mas de 50W.



## tecnicdeso

En la línea de no dejar perder nada de información que pueda ser util a todos aquellos que les guste desarrollar proyectos interesantes, les dejo aquí unos apuntes y unos viejos diagramas sencillos e interesantes, a mi parecer.
Estan todos comprobados y funcionan perfectamente. 

Sin mas, reciban un cordial saludo.

*01.- Amplificador de alto rendimiento, 60W:*







_Baja distorsión. Ganancia en tensión: 15 dB. Protegido contra cortocircuitos en la carga. Utilizando este circuito en un montaje en puente, se obtiene una potencia de salida de 120W._


*02.- Amplificador MOSFET DE 65W con simetria complementaria*






_Distorsion inferior a  1%. Ganancia en tensión 20dB. Banda de paso: 30hz a 400kHz. Resistencia de entrada: 47kOhm._

*03.- Amplificador de 80W con simetría complementaria con  TDA 2020:*







_Impedancia de entrada 50KOhm. Protegido contra Cortocircuitos en la salida. La resistencia de 50mOhm se puede hacer con 20 cm de hilo de cobre de 0,3 mm. _


----------



## Pablo16

Muchas gracias por los aportes tecnicdeso. Todavía no termino el de 20w y ya quiero armar uno de estos : jeje  

Que tal suena el del TDA2020?

saludos


----------



## Dano

Como mejora la potencia del TDA2020 con esos transistores   

Una pregunta: ¿Que THD tiene a los 80W?

Saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso

El tda tiene creo, unos 50W rms. Al ubicar los Transistores, aumenta a 80W con distorsión similar, además recuerdo que el TDA trabaja muy descansado ya que se usa de driver.

Son soluciones sencillas y prácticas. Mañana les dejaré unos sencillos circuitos que con un simple TL081 sustituyendo el amplificador diferencial y dos transistores mosfet nos proporciona 80W rms con muy poca distorsion. Espero encontrarlos entre los apuntes.

Saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso

Aqui les dejo otra preciosidad de las utilizadas en los 70-80, este no lo tengo testeado, pero si alguien se anima que comparta la experiencia. El fabricante del kit es muy fiable.

Y su descripcion original:

The 40W Amp OCL 2N3055+MJ2955 is easy to build,
and very inexpensive. To use Power Supply +35V -35V >2A.
Transistor 2N3055+MJ2955 must be mounted on heatsink.
Can be directly connected to CD players, tuners and tape recorders.


No se si se verá muy bien, pero les dejo el link de donde los encontré. 

Hay mas amplificador, pero este estilo de amplificador es el que particularmente mas me gusta para aplicaciones domésticas. Con el par NPN-PNP final 3055 - MJ2955 y cuatro transistores de silicio.

Saludos.


----------



## 2fast4you

El del tda2020 realmente entrega 80W? si es asi a q impedancia de carga?
Otra cosa, el 2020 es de 20W (leer hoja de datos) asi que me sorprende que entregue 80W

Armaste alguno de estos? porque me interesa el primero, ya que parece barato y consume menos que mi STK4192II. Agradeceria tu respuesta.

Saludos


----------



## carlitox

Hola 2fast4you por lo que yo entiendo es verdad el integrado entrega 20 W y llega a 80W ayudado por los transistores BDW 51 y BDW 52 con la ayuda de ellos entrega 80 W. Eso lo lei en una revista de electronica. Espero que me allas entendido saludos.


----------



## 2fast4you

carlitox dijo:
			
		

> Hola 2fast4you por lo que yo entiendo es verdad el integrado entrega 20 W y llega a 80W ayudado por los transistores BDW 51 y BDW 52 con la ayuda de ellos entrega 80 W. Eso lo lei en una revista de electronica. Espero que me allas entendido saludos.



perfectamemte.
una vez vi en otro foro q hacian lo mismo con un stk4192II y le sacaban el doble.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Muy buenos diagramas. utiles para pequeños proyectos.

siempre se agradece.


----------



## BUSHELL

Con tan solo +/-20v, lograr esta potencia?

http://www.ladelec.com/index.php/content/view/67/86/


Rogaría a algún experto que me dé unas buenas razones para NO intentar hacer esto, que me tienta bastante. Algo malo, inaceptable, debe tener...


----------



## DJ DRACO

Hola, me entrometo un poco. Estuve armando la serie de amplificador TDA desde el 7293 hasta el 7296, son muy buenos, de alta fidelidad, con muy buen rendimiento, todos funcionan con la misma fuente y entregan:
30w el tda7296
50w el tda7295
70w el tda7294
80w el tda7293

les dejo el circuito listo para imprimir, con rectificador para la fuente, pre stereo y eq de tres bandas.
lo hice yo, si ven algun error o posible mejora no duden en avisar...he?

saludos: DRACO.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Disculpen! me olvide de colocar los valores. no tengo el esquema, pero les mando todo lo que puedo.
El pre es el TL072. los potes son todos de 100k stereos lineales, salvo el de volumen que es logarítmico. viendolo asi (desde las pistas de cobre) el primero es el de volumen, el segundo es el de agudos, el tercero el de medios y el cuarto el de graves.
Para los agudos se coloca Cap. cer. 100nF - resistor de 1K (a masa) - cap. cer. 560nF - resistor 1K (a masa) - cap. elect. 10uF.
para medios: resistor 270 - cap. cer. 220nF (a masa) - cap. cer. 10nF.
para graves: resistor 1K - cap. cer. 330nF (a masa) - cap. elect. 10uF.
se complica bastante, mejor hago y envio el esquema.


----------



## joako666

hola a todos
Soy nuevo en esto pero encontre este amplificador que se alimenta a 56x56 dc,
lo estoy armando pero tengo dudas en la etapa de proteccion a corto.
hay le va el pdf


----------



## //pollo//

hola amigos!
tecnicdeso tengo una duda:
los primeros amplificadores que posteaste necesitan regular la corriente de bias?y si es necesario que valores tiene que tener y como los hago? espero que puedas resolver mis dudas porque me tientan mucho esos amplificadores por lo sensillos que son, y seguro que deben sonar lindo.

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## DJ DRACO

A simple vista no tiene nada de malo. los TDA amplifican unos 20W cada uno, y con la configuracion de transistores solo elevan la potencia ya que la entrada esta bien exitada. Ahora la cuestión es si ese amplificador logrará los 120watts predichos.

se maneja con solo +-20voltios lo cual con un 60% de eficiencia nos daria unos 5 amperes de consumo, lo cual no es mucho, por ende es muy factible q entregue esa potencia.

hay que revisar bien, los niveles de ruido y distorcion para que se justifique el armado.


----------



## carlitox

Dj draco gracias por el circuito impreso y queria saber si ese mismo que es general por lo visto sirve bien para el TDA 7294, progunto por que este integrado tiene stamby algo asi, gracias


----------



## zopilote

El circuito es muy popular, yo le construi para fuente simple de 24V con tierra flotante, y tiene la ventaja que es muy economico, pero eso de darle una calificacion de hasta 200W, seria para una carga de 1 ohmios,  lo cual me lleva a dudarlo seriamente a usarlo en esas condiciones. Lo aceptable sería unos 70W a 4 ohmios.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-24-v-9258/#post63886


----------



## DJ DRACO

Obvio que es el circuito general y sirve bien para todos los TDA siguientes:
7293
7294
7295
7296
aqui t mando el nuevo y mejorado circuito general con mute y stand by.

luego mando ele squema con los componentes, porque en este nuevo circuito me ahorre unos cuantos puentecitos.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Aqui va el circuito y el esquema con los datos de los componentes.
Con los mismos se pueen armar amplificador de 30w+30w, 50w+50w, 70w+70w, y 80w+80w.
En la proxima les envio el circuito y el esquema numerado para los STK4048XI y STK4050II, para armar etapas de 150w+150w y 200w+200w.

saludos amigos.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Bueno estoy editando este mensaje para ahorrar un poco. Estuve buscando y revisando datasheets y el circuito con el esquema que les envio a continuación sirve para todas estas etapas de potencia:
STK4044XI ó V - 100watts
STK4046XI ó V - 120watts
STK4048XI ó II ó V - 150watts
STK4050XI ó II ó V - 200watts

Todos se alimentan con una fuente simetrica de 55volts por unos 15Ah por canal.

espero les sea útil.


----------



## MFK08

BUSHELL dijo:
			
		

> Con tan solo +/-20v, lograr esta potencia?
> 
> http://www.ladelec.com/index.php/content/view/67/86/
> 
> 
> Rogaría a algún experto que me dé unas buenas razones para NO intentar hacer esto, que me tienta bastante. Algo malo, inaceptable, debe tener...



estube mirando este circuito y se ve muy bien tranquilamente se puede sustituir el tda2030 por el lm1875 de mejor fidelidad y soprta mayor voltaje.... si todo sale bien voy a intenttar armarlo ja


----------



## aldemarar

si funciona ya esta probado, la potencia se debe a que  hay  dos amplificador en btl


----------



## Roberto Calderón

me parece que deben revisar bien la configuracion del amp de 120w pues es un tipo puente y la rms en la salida debe estar entre los 25 v mas una carga de 4ohm ,piensenlo antes de juzgar....solo con carga de 8 ohm debe dar unos 70 u 80wrms
saludos roberto calderon b


----------



## detrakx

Buenas ,, Muy lindo el hilo estan tentadores esos diagramas ,, de al principio .. 
Me parece muy interesante combinar integrados con transistores a la salida ya que se puede jugar las tensiones de salidas ajustado la ganancia del Integrado y por supuesto la tension de fuente. y a pesar de ello aumentar la corriente con un par complementario a la salida. 
Por otro lado no tuve la oportunidad de ver algún diseño de algún integrado de potencia + mosfet a la salida, sería interesante. O quizas algún maestro del diseño se tire algún esquema sería muy buén aporte.

Un aporte ineteresante.



SAludos ..


----------



## majin_boo2

Bueno tengo problemas con los 2N y los MJ, andan un rato y se queman, o se queman al toque, y no se si es porque son re truchos o el circuito es malo , lo estoy alimentando con +- 33 V 3 A la carga es 8 ohm y los disipadores en los que estan montados los transistores son más bien guasos y tienen coolers.


----------



## zopilote

majin_boo2 dijo:
			
		

> Bueno tengo problemas con los 2N y los MJ, andan un rato y se queman, o se queman al toque, y no se si es porque son re truchos o el circuito es una bosta, lo estoy alimentando con +- 33 V 3 A la carga es 8 ohm y los disipadores en los que estan montados los transistores son más bien guasos y tienen coolers.



 Lo que esta sucediendo es que aun no has regulado la corriente de reposo del amplificador (Bias), busca la guia de como poner en punto amplificador. Segundo los transistores 2N3055 y MJ2955  que se compran hoy en dia son de una calidad muy inferior a los de hace 10 años (truchos), trata con otros transistores(MJ15003,2SC..) . Y por último tercero, antes de aventurarse a gastar en el armado de algun amplificador, busca en el foro que hay muchos y ya probados (solo principiantes),si eres bueno armando y poniendo a punto puedes cojer el diagrama que te guste.


Etolipoz


----------



## aldemarar

ese circuito no me gusta, as algo que este probado porque de no tendras que coneiguir un tanque para que eches todos los transistores que vas a quemar


----------



## tecnicdeso

Hola a todos. Para evitar fundir transistores, colóquen una lámpara de 40W en serie con el primario del transformador. Así en caso de sobrecarga, la lámpara amortigua el corto, iluminandose e indicando que algo va fatal.


----------



## MFK08

tecnicdeso.. podrias comentarnos si los has probado a estos circuito o a alguno de ellos me interesa el primero que posteaste el que utiliza el tl081


----------



## tote

hola soy nuevo en esto, y queria saber si alguien tiene un circuito de amplificador con mas de 40w trabajando con 12v..?


----------



## chacarock

chuuuuuuuu, hola tote, esta medio difisil, pero los hay , ten en cuenta que con 40w ya necesitas como 10A  en 12v, solo para que lo tengas en cuenta, suponque que lo queres para un auto, porque sino ya se complica, y creo que tenes que colocarconvertidores de 12 a mas tension, para oppder sacar mas potencia, bueno espero te puedan ayudar, saludos


----------



## tote

ok! te entiendo ya me suponia que nesecitaba mas corriente ya. y si era para mi auto, estoy buscando conversor de 12v a 24v creo que ya bastara con eso para tener una tension un poco mayor y fasil de armar.



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor, no uses abreviaturas de chat o SMS en el foro. Gracias.


----------



## chacarock

tote como estas, quizas deverias armarte un post o trid, no se como se llama , con este tema, ya que la mayoria de los amplificador de mucha potencia de los cuales se esta hablendo , son todos para la linea de 220v, y si si te complica lo del conversor, ponte otra  bateria y listo, recuerda que en un conversor, necesitaras sobre todo un transformador de respetables caracteristicas y quizas transistores de potencia que de esto devendran disipadores, los cuales son medio caros y a lo mejor lo de la bateria se justifica economicamente, pero bueno , son solo opiniones

saludos


----------



## rogerto2

esta es la primera vez que comento en este foro y me anime a armar el primer circuito el que es con tl y quiero saber por cuales transistores puedo cambiar los de salidas por unos que aguanten mas voltaje para subir la potencia a 80w o que cambio hacerle al esquema para coseguir este fin.

esperando una respuesta pronta me despido.


----------



## MFK08

utiliza mj15003 y 15004


----------



## rogerto2

muchas gracias mfk08 por la pronta respuesta muy pronta   pero quiero qeu sean remplazos en cuerpos to-220 por que no me agradan los to-3 debido a que en mis pais son extremadamente caros y dificiles de conseguir esos cuerpos y me gustan mas los to-220 otra preguntas es como a cuanto debo subir la tension de este circuito para conseguir 80w en realidad tengo muchisimas ganas de armarlo el inconveniente lo tengo con esos transistores.

muchismas gracias a mfk08!
 espero poder aclarar mis dudas


----------



## MFK08

prueba con cualquier pareja de tr intenta poniendo tip35C y tip36C sobre la tension yo no la subiria demaciado podes quemar el integrado... primero prueba con la tension recomendada luego si funciona experimentas con un poco mas


----------



## rogerto2

ok muchas gracias voy a probar con los transistores que me dices los tip a ver qeu me sale si todo sale bien y suena a las mil maravillas se los hare saber para que prueben ustedes tambien y de paso cuando termine les dejo el pcb.

muchas gracias mfk08


----------



## dandany

Hola que tal, quiero armar el primer amplificador quiero saber el costo de mas o menos todo y de cuantos amperes usar la fuente para sacar sus 60w o menos es para un woofer xpro de 15' 100wrsm supuestamnte... 32 32 0 DC, sirve 1,8 amperes? (justo tengo ese transformador) (pero tengo una sensacion de que consume mas...que dicen uds para mi ese amplificador es mentira que consuma 1,8 amper y desarrole 60w cuando el Sinclair con 1,8 amper y 60v de ramal a ramal tira 20w..). 
En fin si es cierto eso...quiero hacer dos modulos y voy a estar ultra contento si anda y si ocupa ese amperaje.. quiero hacer 2 modulos por eso... y no quiero gastar mucho dinero, buscando una alternativa barata este es perfecto...pero dudo del funcionamiento a 1,8 amperes! 

Les dejo por aca el pcb echo en pcb wizard del primer amplificador el limewire me dio varias explosiones pero como son amplificadores probados confio en uds! tal ves mañana lo arme ... saludos! 

PD:Las pistas estan escala 1:1 lo que no esta en escala real es la ubicación de los componentes, la placa esta en tamaño promedio 8,30 x 8,30 hacerla 10 x 10cm es mejor ya que para los novatos es una ''pavada'' , la unica difcultad de soldar es el tl081 despues lo otro es aburrido! 

Saludos!


----------



## rogerto2

bueno señores lo prometido es deuda aca les tengo el pcb del primer amplificador  y les digo que ya lo monte y lo probe y les digo que suena de maravillas a la primera tiene un desequilibrio en el sonido pero despues de un rato el circuito se asienta y suena a las mil maravillas  yo la arme para una version estereo pero aqui les dejo la placa mono para que vayan probando.


----------



## dandany

Guaa! la tenes clara con el pcb wzard te felicito por el diseño el mio sinseramente discupame que te diga es una mier! te felicidto y te doy las mcuhas gracias che rogerto que trasnistores usasste me podes contar un poco?


----------



## rogerto2

bueh pues lo deje casi todo igual lo unico que cambie del original son los transistores de salidas que son tip35c y tip36c lo uso con una fuente de +-30v a 6 amperes y me mueves un par de parlantes de 100wrms de 10 pulgadas y la verda suena re lindo



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor no uses abreviaturas de chat o SMS en el foro. Gracias.


----------



## dandany

Hola de nuevo che me agarro la tentacion de hacer el primer circuito de alta eficiencia el tema es que el ultimo pcb que publicaron lo impirmi para ver como salia y bueno hay varios toques de pistas el que no me gusto nada es el tl081  que todas las patas de un lado tocan una pista gruesa...en fin si pueden corregirlo porfavor no se usar muy bien el pcb wizard..bueno saludos un abrazo ...


----------



## tote

hola *tecnicdeso* queria saber como reemplazar el BDW51 y BDW52 en el circuito amplificador de  80w del tda 2020 en uno de los primeros que alzaste por que no encuentro, donde averiguo me dicen que no hay y estoy muy interesado en armar ese circuito, por favor si me puedes ayudar con esto te lo agradeceria. yo soy de Paraguay


----------



## dandany

mira tote por lo que andube buscando BD317, BD745C, 2n3055(mas conocido) 2N5629..3 tenes esos  remplazos para el BDW 51 (npn) el BDW52 (pnp) BD 250, BD 316, 2N6029...6031 fijate cual el es mas similar a los BDW y si podes pone el par por ejemplo bd317 bd 318


----------



## jorge morales

aqui les dejo un montaje completo en español de un amplificador a 60w


----------



## KompressoR

Hola, bueno, estoy desarrollando el proyecto del TDA2020 con los trasistores que aumentarían su potencia a 80W.. quisiera saber si el proyecto en verdad vale la pena para seguir adelante o no, tengo ya todos los materiales, y la unica duda es la resistencia de 50mOhm, la cual en mi opinion es imposible de hacer con 20cm de alambre de cobre de 0.3mm. 20cm de ese alambre simplemente dan conductividad como un cable cualquiera....
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## blues light4u

que onda
mi estimado amigo, este diagrama de amplificador de ve muy  bien, no tengo mucha experiencia armando y no encuentro el valor del voltaje para almimentar este circuito que dejaste aquí tda 7296, que valores debe tener el transformador?, donde está la entrada de audio?, es stereo verdad?. ojalá puedas contestarme mi estimado amigo, gracias por tu ayuda. muy buen amplificador. 

saludos desde México


----------



## SA7AN

KompressoR dijo:


> Hola, bueno, estoy desarrollando el proyecto del TDA2020 con los trasistores que aumentarían su potencia a 80W.. quisiera saber si el proyecto en verdad vale la pena para seguir adelante o no, tengo ya todos los materiales, y la unica duda es la resistencia de 50mOhm, la cual en mi opinion es imposible de hacer con 20cm de alambre de cobre de 0.3mm. 20cm de ese alambre simplemente dan conductividad como un cable cualquiera....
> Desde ya muchas gracias.


 

Presta atencion, porque las resistencias que se hacen con alambre no son de MegaOhms si no de miliOhms... es por eso que lo escriben con minuscula. si no crees que da el valor correcto siempre lo puedes medir con un tester y poner un alambre mas largo si te resulta necesario, saludos.


----------



## alfredo5

carlitox dijo:


> Hola 2fast4you por lo que yo entiendo es verdad el integrado entrega 20 W y llega a 80W ayudado por los transistores BDW 51 y BDW 52 con la ayuda de ellos entrega 80 W. Eso lo lei en una revista de electronica. Espero que me allas entendido saludos.



que corriente necesitará la fuente para realizar hacer un par de estos(stereo)?


----------



## Fogonazo

alfredo5 dijo:


> que corriente necesitará la fuente para realizar hacer un par de estos(stereo)?



Leete esto

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## moises95

tecnicdeso dijo:


> *03.- Amplificador de 80W con simetría complementaria con  TDA 2020:*



¿Da 80w Reales?  ¿20v es el maximo para el circuito? 

Y que THD tiene? 10%, 1%?

No me entero de los calculos para saber cuanto necesita de fuente, ¿Alguien sabe cuanto pide el -20v?


----------



## awa

Estoy pensando en ampliar la potencia de mi tda 7293 pero no me decidia si hacerlo agregandole IC en paralelo, ya he visto algun blog con varios pcb y combinaciones posibles e incluso con un modulo de protecccion de altavoces, pero no me terminan de convencer, hasta encontre este diagrama prometedor en un foro Servio con ayuda del traductor de google pude leer algo, es un TDA7293 con unos IRFP240 y 9240 el tema es que en ese foro no se ponen de acuerdo uno dice que lo armo y funciono con un buen sonido, posteo graficas de distorcion y fotos de amp armado  (pero no PCB) y otros dicen que no funciona que no puede funcionar porque no tiene suficiente tencion para exitar los MosFet y que estan mal polarizados, en fin me gustaria que le hechasen un vistazo aver si es viable.
En cuanto a la potencia como siempre parece ser media mentirosa 270W en 4ohms. alimentado con +-40
http://www.elitesecurity.org/t371027-0-Pouzdano-mosfet-pojacalo-lampaskog-zvuka-trazite-semu-PCB


----------



## alfredo5

moises95 dijo:


> ¿Da 80w Reales?  ¿20v es el maximo para el circuito?
> 
> Y que THD tiene? 10%, 1%?
> 
> No me entero de los calculos para saber cuanto necesita de fuente, ¿Alguien sabe cuanto pide el -20v?


Hola amigos del foro. me llama mucho la atencion el tercer diagrama, ya que tengo unos tda 2050 y quiero utilizarlos pero con algo mas de potencia combinandolos con transistores no se si unos tip 41 y tip42 u otros, ademas econtré este diagrama con los tda 2030. me gustaria saber que cambios hacerle, les agradezco me orienten en este circuito


----------



## Don Plaquetin

alfredo5 dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro. me llama mucho la atencion el tercer diagrama, ya que* tengo unos tda 2050* y quiero utilizarlos pero con algo mas de potencia *combinandolos con transistores no se si unos tip 41 y tip42 u otros*, ademas *econtré este diagrama con los tda 2030*. me gustaria saber que cambios hacerle, les agradezco me orienten en este circuito



definitivamente el TDA2050 ya tiene la suficiente potencia como para darle mas. Lo que puede hacer es buscar otro y crear un amplificador puente entre los dos IC. El diagrama del 2030 esta bien, pero no el mismo integrado que el 2050 lo podes llevar con los transistores 3055 y 2955 peroooooo...


----------



## CACHIN00

tecnicdeso dijo:


> Aqui les dejo otra preciosidad de las utilizadas en los 70-80, este no lo tengo testeado, pero si alguien se anima que comparta la experiencia. El fabricante del kit es muy fiable.
> 
> Y su descripcion original:
> 
> The 40W Amp OCL 2N3055+MJ2955 is easy to build,
> and very inexpensive. To use Power Supply +35V -35V >2A.
> Transistor 2N3055+MJ2955 must be mounted on heatsink.
> Can be directly connected to CD players, tuners and tape recorders.
> 
> 
> No se si se verá muy bien, pero les dejo el link de donde los encontré.
> 
> Hay mas amplificador, pero este estilo de amplificador es el que particularmente mas me gusta para aplicaciones domésticas. Con el par NPN-PNP final 3055 - MJ2955 y cuatro transistores de silicio.
> 
> Saludos.



lo arme esta perfecto lo encontré en elecircuitb porq ese se veía borroso gracias


----------



## SERGIOD

CACHIN00 dijo:


> lo arme esta perfecto lo encontré en elecircuitb porq ese se veía borroso gracias



Te refieres a este ¿?
http://www.elecircuit.com/audio/Class_A_Power_Amplifier_with_40W_Output_106.html

Este es diferente:
http://www.elecircuit.com/audio/50W_70W_Power_Amplifier_Circuit_with_2N3055__amp_amp__MJ295550W_1483.html  y ya se toco en otro tema no se si lo inicio tecnideso o zeus-power


PD: Excelente pagina


----------



## jestrada8

Amigo ese amplificador fue el segundo amplificador que yo arme, el mismo proviene de la revista luces y sonido de cekit del ciglo pasado y en verdad si genera esa potencia especificada y ademas tiene un muy buen sonido.


----------



## D@ny317

Me podrian ayudar con el analisis del segundo amplificador? Voltajes por puntos de conexion, correcciones, etc?


----------



## IngenieroAle

Llego un poco tarde posiblemente. Pero tengo ganas de armar el primer circuito, y leo que dice que tiene protección contra cortocircuito del parlante. Es así? No le doy cuenta como funcionaría


----------



## Fogonazo

IngenieroAle dijo:


> Llego un poco tarde posiblemente. Pero tengo ganas de armar el primer circuito, y leo que dice que tiene protección contra cortocircuito del parlante. Es así? No le doy cuenta como funcionaría


¿ Cual circuito ?
Inserta la imagen en el comentario


----------



## IngenieroAle

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Cual circuito ?
> Inserta la imagen en el comentario


Este supuestamente tiene proteccion contra corto como dice en el inicio del thread


----------



## Fogonazo

IngenieroAle dijo:


> Este supuestamente tiene proteccion contra corto como dice en el inicio del thread


Nop, no posee


----------



## Alice

tecnicdeso dijo:


> *Amplificador de alto rendimiento, 60W:*


Buenas amigos tengo una duda desde hace un tiempo con los Amplificadores operacionales dobles y quisiera que me ayudaran con ella . 
Quiero hacer este amplificador en modo puente  y diseñar el PCB pero quiero en vez de utilizar el amplificador operacinal Tl081  quisiera diseñarlo con uno doble  por ejemplo  el _4558D o el tl082 y hacer la primera etapa de cada amplificador sobre un solo integrado.
Esto se puede hacer o existe algún inconveniente en utilizar en modo puente una único integrado. _
Si es que se puede hacer tratare de hacer en mi diseño de pcb  para poder utilizarlo tanto en estéreo como monofásico compartiré el proyecto y como me ha ido.
Gracias por las recomendaciones de antemano.
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

En esa configuración no hay ningún problema en hacerlo.


----------



## Alice

Gracias Dr. Zoidberg , no veía mucho inconveniente (solo la ganancia aunque ya veré como la ajusto) ,pero ante las dudas siempre es bueno preguntar o utilizar la ley del MAXIMO esfuerzo y seguir estudiando  para sacarle el mejor provecho que eso siempre vale

Otra cosa cual de estos me aconsejarían usar para realizar ese
proyecto Como comentaba anteriormente?
Tl082 " he leído que tiene buena respuesta en bajos y alta Z de entrada "
_JRC4558D "he leído aquí en el foro que es bueno para audio y es muy  utilizado en preamplificadores de guitarra.
NE5552 " Dicen que es superior en audio que el LM358 _

Gracias nuevamente y ya me pondré manos a la obra
Saludos.


----------

